# Сколиоз излечим?



## kowboyx (3 Сен 2012)

Трижды_мама написал(а):


> Добрый день. Дочке на сейчас 11 лет, вес 26 кг, рост 136 см. До шести лет проблем никаких не было - прошла консультацию у очень хорошего областного хирурга-травматолога. Спустя четыре школьных года - имеем диагноз. Диагноз известен "Правосторонний сколиоз 1-й степени в поясничном отделе" , ему уже год. Дочка прошла два курса (по 10 дней каждый) в государственном лечебно-реабилитационном центре по проблемам позвоночника: ЛФК, массаж, МРТ, летом плавание в природных водоемах. Сдвигов никаких. Искривление начинает прогрессировать и добавляется сутулость, выпячивание живота. В домашних условиях при выполнении домашних школьных заданий смотрим за осанкой, но в гимназии за этим же никто не наблюдает. Я всерьез обеспокоена состоянием здоровья, т.к. добавляются периодические непонятные боли в сердце и головные боли, боли в области ребер (где печень), боли в суставах и ногах. У кардиолога бываем раз в полгода - проблем с сердцем нет. Более, чем уверена, это все от позвоночника идет.
> 
> *Прошу посоветовать упражнения для домашнего выполнения по ликвидации диагноза.*
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 13926Посмотреть вложение 13927


Покопался в интернете, удивительно! Похоже, кроме меня сколиоз никто не лечит?! Девочке 11 лет, нужно хорошо промять спину, в первую очередь поясницу, затем точно замерить, насколько одна её нога короче другой - именно в этом всё дело. Скорректировать разницу и перемерять ежеквартально, разница будет уменьшаться, пока не уйдёт в ноль. Это при условии, что ребёнок растёт! Не опаздайте!!! А вся асимметрия убирается ручками доктора до абсолютного выздоровления. Упражнения лишь вспомогательное средство, им нужно обучать очно. И не тратьте время на ортопедов и неврологов, бесполезно, проверено тысячами пациентов!


----------



## YuDTa (3 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Покопался в интернете, удивительно! Похоже, кроме меня сколиоз никто не лечит?! ....  И не тратьте время на ортопедов и неврологов, бесполезно, проверено тысячами пациентов!


 У вас есть патент на вашу методику? Есть лицензия на лечебную деятельность? Есть диплом врача, наконец? 
И как обычно, тысячи исцеленных! Откуда столько народу с редким диагнозом сколиоз?


----------



## Ольга . (3 Сен 2012)

> У вас есть патент на вашу методику? Есть лицензия на врачебную деятельность? Есть диплом врача, наконец?


kowboyx, если на эти вопросы Вы ответили "да", то добро пожаловать в тему Как получить статус "ВРАЧ". 
В профильных темах право давать советы и рекомендации принадлежит врачам-консультантам форума и профессиональным медикам. 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7776/


----------



## kowboyx (5 Сен 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Можете фотографию со стороны спины выложить?


Доктор, вас девушка о спине спрашивает, а вы ей голову лечите! Вы ошибаетесь и по существу вопроса, сколиоз любой степени лечится терапевтически. Если вы этого не умеете, это не значит, что такого способа нет! Я этим успешно занимаюсь 20 лет!


----------



## YuDTa (5 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> * сколиоз любой степени лечится терапевти**чески*. Если вы этого не умеете, это не значит, что такого способа нет! Я этим успешно занимаюсь 20 лет!


 Пора Нобелевскую премию получать! Подавайте документы, путь рассматривают!
Что вы делаете с деформированными позвонками, интересно?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (6 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Доктор, вас девушка о спине спрашивает, а вы ей голову лечите! Вы ошибаетесь и по существу вопроса, сколиоз любой степени лечится терапевтически. Если вы этого не умеете, это не значит, что такого способа нет! Я этим успешно занимаюсь 20 лет!


Как вас зовут? Поищу главу о Вас в книге Михайловского - наиболее полном руководстве о лечении сколиотической болезни на русском языке.
Ну то есть вы поняли? Будь это правда - ваше имя знал бы каждый ортопед.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Пора Нобелевскую премию получать! Подавайте документы, путь рассматривают!
> Что вы делаете с деформированными позвонками, интересно?


Нобелевские премии присуждаются спец. комитетом и заявки на неё не рассматриваются. О каких деформациях позвонков идёт речь? Я, вообще-то, занимаюсь лечением приобретённого сколиоза, а не врождённого (когда имеется клиновидная или иная деформация самих позвонков). Врождённый достаточно редок и погоды не делает. Во всём мире сейчас идёт по сути настоящая эпидемия приобретённого сколиоза, при котором формируется искривление самого позвоночного столба, а не отдельно взятых позвонков.



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Как вас зовут? Поищу главу о Вас в книге Михайловского - наиболее полном руководстве о лечении сколиотической болезни на русском языке.
> Ну то есть вы поняли? Будь это правда - ваше имя знал бы каждый ортопед.


Меня нет в книге Михайловского, более того, я не знаю, кто такой Михайловский и он мне не интересен. О чём он пишет? О том, что сколиоз можно лечить только хирургически? Но это неправда. Лечить можно, а если вы этого не знаете при всей вашей эрудиции, то спор беспредметен. Операции при данной патологии - варварство! Приезжайте в Иркутск, и я вам продемонстрирую, как убирается рёберный горб. Можете пригласить с собой Михайловского и взять видеокамеру, если хотите. Мы же говорим о доказательной медицине? Я признаю только факты, а не эмоции.


----------



## YuDTa (9 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> О каких деформациях позвонков идёт речь? Я, вообще-то, занимаюсь лечением приобретённого сколиоза, а не врождённого (когда имеется клиновидная или иная деформация самих позвонков). Врождённый достаточно редок и погоды не делает. Во всём мире сейчас идёт по сути настоящая эпидемия приобретённого сколиоза, при котором формируется искривление самого позвоночного столба, а не отдельно взятых позвонков.


 Я и не говорю про врожденные проблемы.
 Идиопатический сколиоз выше второй степени характеризуется  структурными изменениями в позвонках.  Странно, что вы этого не знаете.


kowboyx написал(а):


> Приезжайте в Иркутск, и я вам продемонстрирую, как убирается рёберный горб. Я признаю только факты


  А как посмотреть результаты без поездки в Иркутск?


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Я и не говорю про врожденные проблемы.
> Идиопатический сколиоз выше второй степени характеризуется структурными изменениями в позвонках. Странно, что вы этого не знаете.


Странно, что вы об этом говорите. Я думал, мы говорим о лечении сколиоза - искривления позвоночника, а вас интересует схоластика. В чём суперважность т.н. структурных изменений, если позвоночный столб станет прямым?


YuDTa написал(а):


> А как посмотреть результаты без поездки в Иркутск?


Хотите, чтобы я сам к вам приехал? Готов провести мастер-класс, но это ведь длительный процесс. Обычно требуется порядка 10 сеансов при сколиозе 2-3 степени, не каждый день. Всего примерно недели 3-4.


----------



## YuDTa (9 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Странно, что вы об этом говорите. Я думал, мы говорим о лечении сколиоза - искривления позвоночника, а вас интересует схоластика. В чём суперважность т.н. структурных изменений, если позвоночный столб станет прямым?


Эти т.н. структурные изменения препятствуют выпрямлению позвоночного столба - из кривых кубиков прямую колонну не собрать.


kowboyx написал(а):


> Хотите, чтобы я сам к вам приехал?


Ехать не надо)))  Интересуюсь доказательствами в виде рентгенов до и после. Есть они у вас?


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Эти т.н. структурные изменения препятствуют выпрямлению позвоночного столба - из кривых кубиков прямую колонну не собрать.


Спор практика с теоретиком! Это для вас кубики, я работаю с живыми людьми, для которых вопросы теории несущественны. Ещё раз повторяю, сколиоз лечится терапевтически, выбросите устаревшие теории на помойку. Людям важно, чтобы внешне ничего не было заметно, и это возможно - структурные изменения остаются, их можно видеть на рентгене. Пациентам важно не стесняться раздеться на пляже, а не то, как они выглядят на рентгене!!!

Теория проверяется практикой. Результаты говорят сами за себя. Американцы писали в общих чертах о сколиозе ещё в 20 веке, я немного додумал и работаю так уже давно. Для меня было настоящим шоком, когда я готовил радиопередачу по сколиозу и залез в интернет. Вот тогда я понял, что у нас, оказывается, сколиоз неизлечим!!! Я серьёзно этого не знал, занимался своей частной практикой и думал, что так умеют многие. Теперь вижу, ошибался.


YuDTa написал(а):


> Это только слова, извините! Много "специалистов", заманивающих сколиозников разного рода обещаниями и делающих на нас хорошие деньги((( Откуда мне знать, что вы не из их числа?


Я никого, вас в том числе, никуда не заманиваю. Я просто даю людям шанс вылечиться. Или пойти к ортопеду и шанс потерять. В медицине важно понимать причину болезни. Если этого не понимать, то будешь сколиоз лечить оперируя на позвоночнике!!! А причина - разница в длине ног. Задумайтесь, просто задумайтесь об этом.


YuDTa написал(а):


> Ехать не надо))) Интересуюсь доказательствами в виде рентгенов до и после. Есть они у вас?


Мне тут писали про какого-то Михайловского, большого авторитета по сколиозам, который, как выяснилось их не лечит, а только оперирует. Вас, уважаемый, я тем более не знаю. Поэтому прошу меня избавить от менторского тона. Ничего я вам доказывать не собираюсь. Я думал, мы просто беседуем, а вы тут мне экзамен решили устроить? Если хотите увидеть всё своими глазами, милости прошу в Иркутск. А здесь форум для обмена мнениями и заочных консультаций пациентов, как мне видится. И если моё мнение вам не нравится, это не значит, что я не прав. Время рассудит.


----------



## YuDTa (9 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Спор практика с теоретиком! Это для вас кубики, я работаю с живыми людьми, для которых вопросы теории несущественны. *Ещё раз повторяю, сколиоз лечится терапевтически*, выбросите устаревшие теории на помойку. Людям важно, чтобы внешне ничего не было заметно, и это возможно - структурные изменения остаются, их можно видеть на рентгене. Пациентам важно не стесняться раздеться на пляже, а не то, как они выглядят на рентгене!!!


  Вы же  дипломированный врач, зачем тогда подменяете понятия?   Вы *не вылечиваете* сколиоз любой степени, а  улучшаете внешний вид спины пациентов.   Так будет честно!


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Вы же дипломированный врач, зачем тогда подменяете понятия? Вы *не вылечиваете* сколиоз любой степени, а улучшаете внешний вид спины пациентов. Так будет честно!


Не знаю, дипломированный вы врач или нет. Не занимайтесь демагогией! Лечение сколиоза заключается в выпрямлении позвоночника. Естественно, внешний вид при этом становится лучше. Это вы *не вылечиваете* сколиоз любой степени! И даже внешний вид не можете улучшить! И признайтесь в этом!!!


----------



## YuDTa (9 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Не знаю, дипломированный вы врач или нет. Не занимайтесь демагогией! Лечение сколиоза заключается в выпрямлении позвоночника. Естественно, внешний вид при этом становится лучше. Это вы *не вылечиваете* сколиоз любой степени! И даже внешний вид не можете улучшить! И признайтесь в этом!!!


Так я и не доктор, я пациент.  Это мне много лет лечили  сколиоз разными методами и приемами.  Сколиоз не вылечили, но отлично промыли мозги!  Поэтому  я давно в такие сказки без доказательств не верю.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Так я и не доктор, я пациент. Это мне много лет лечили сколиоз разными методами и приемами. Сколиоз не вылечили, но отлично промыли мозги! Поэтому я давно в такие сказки без доказательств не верю.


Сочувствую. Я людей никогда не обманываю, это моё кредо. Позвоночник делаю прямым за курс, кроме 4 стадии, там обычно курс надо повторить, но и после первого горб почти незаметен. И ещё: любая практическая деятельность должна опираться на правильную теорию. Эту фразу я очень часто повторяю. К сожалению, медицинская наука опирается на неверную теорию. Поэтому результатов нет и быть не может!


----------



## YuDTa (9 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Я людей никогда не обманываю, это моё кредо. Позвоночник делаю прямым за курс, кроме 4 стадии, там обычно курс надо повторить, но и после первого горб почти незаметен.


 Это только слова, извините! Много "специалистов", заманивающих сколиозников разного рода обещаниями и делающих на нас хорошие деньги((( Откуда мне знать, что вы не из их числа?


kowboyx написал(а):


> Я никого, вас в том числе, никуда не заманиваю. Я просто даю людям шанс вылечиться. Или пойти к ортопеду и шанс потерять. В медицине важно понимать причину болезни. Если этого не понимать, то будешь сколиоз лечить оперируя на позвоночнике!!! *А причина - разница в длине ног*. Задумайтесь, просто задумайтесь об этом.


  И только в этом?  Обидно, у меня ноги одинаковые.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

Если бы ноги были одной длины, сколиоза просто не было бы. Представьте себе позвоночник в виде столба. Ноги в виде опор столба. Если одна опора короче, столб будет стоять наклонно. А так как голова всегда должна быть вверху на средней оси тела, то этот столб вынужден согнуться в дугу. Это и есть сколиоз. И лечение должно начинаться с коррекции разницы, иначе *никогда* не добьёшься успеха. Именно тогда сила земного притяжения - главный разрушитель! - начинает работать, помогая доктору выпрямить позвоночник. Именно поэтому вас никогда не вылечат ни терапевтически, ни хирургически. Помните: в основе любой практической деятельности должна лежать правильная теория? И напоследок. Если ко мне приводят ребёнка, я ему короткую ногу довожу до длины другой ноги (не оперативно, естественно!). Важно не упустить время, пока ребёнок растёт. У меня у сына была разница 6 мм в 9 лет. За лето нога выровнялась, проблема решена. Ему сейчас 22, никакого сколиоза.


----------



## YuDTa (9 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Если бы ноги были одной длины, сколиоза просто не было бы. Представьте себе позвоночник в виде столба. Ноги в виде опор столба. Если одна опора короче, столб будет стоять наклонно. А так как голова всегда должна быть вверху на средней оси тела, то этот столб вынужден согнуться в дугу. Это и есть сколиоз.


К сожалению, сколиоз - это очень сложно.  Это искривление позвоночника в трех плоскостях.  Ваша теория  удобна, но слишком проста, чтобы быть истиной.  И повторю - ноги у меня одинаковые, мерили много раз разные специалисты.  Каждый начинает именно с ног, так что не удивили.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

Вообще-то я писал о причине сколиоза, никакой своей теории я не излагал. К сожалению, мозги вам действительно промыли. Выбросьте эту чушь из головы. Сколиоз - это всего лишь фронтальное искривление позвоночника. И чем больше вы лезете в дебри, тем меньше толку. Если будете копаться в этих отживающих век объедках, никогда не поймёте истины. Всё гениальное просто. Никаких трёх плоскостей, это галиматья, никак не помогающая понять и исправить. А ногу надо уметь мерить, боюсь, что ваши доктора это делали неправильно, наверняка лёжа? или по снимкам? И ещё немаловажная деталь. Начинать следует не с замера ног, я это делаю только хорошенько поработав со спиной, иначе точности не добьёшься. Очень редко ко мне приходят пациенты, с которыми до меня никто не работал. А с некоторыми занимаются годами, порой даже не один специалист. И люди рассказывают мне и о "замерах" ног, и о 3-х плоскостях... Вас очень сильно испортили такие лекари. Самое страшное даже не то, что веру в победу убили. Они вам вложили в мозги те неверные теории, по которым они сами бесплодно работают. Боюсь, что ваша болезнь неизлечима, и виноваты в этом вы сами. Только тот, кто ищет, находит. Вы искать уже не пытаетесь. Тогда смысл сидеть на форуме?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2012)

Так мы услышим вашу теорию?
Мы увидим снимки, пусть фото, а не рентген?
Есть что-то кроме слов, а то Вы слишком агрессивны для врачебной специальности.
Открытие всегда лежит где-то сверху, так приоткройте вашу крышечку.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так мы услышим вашу теорию?
> Мы увидим снимки, пусть фото, а не рентген?
> Есть что-то кроме слов, а то Вы слишком агрессивны для врачебной специальности.
> Открытие всегда лежит где-то сверху, так приоткройте вашу крышечку.


Уважаемый доктор Ступин! У меня нет собственной "теории", я об этом писал уже. Есть понимание причин сколиоза, чего нет в медицине официальной. Есть методы лечения, дающие результат. Вы слишком вяловаты для мануального терапевта. Вы хотите мне экзамен устроить? Я не собираюсь перед вами выступать, словно рыжий на ковре. Вас не устраивает, что есть другое мнение, альтернативное привычному? Хотите убедиться в результатах - в Иркутск, покажу, расскажу, объясню.


----------



## YuDTa (9 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Вас очень сильно испортили такие лекари. Самое страшное даже не то, что веру в победу убили. Они вам вложили в мозги те неверные теории, по которым они сами бесплодно работают. Боюсь, что ваша болезнь неизлечима, и виноваты в этом вы сами. Только тот, кто ищет, находит. Вы искать уже не пытаетесь.


  Лекари, как вы выразились, мне ничего не вкладывали в голову.  Они, как и вы, обещали чудеса, без объяснений.  Можем и всё! Сделаем-вылечим-улучшим!  Я просто верила тогда, не вникая  в теории.  Но когда в очередной раз  вместо чуда получился пшик, верить на слово перестала.  Тогда и познакомилась с умными книгами про сколиоз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2012)

Мануальный терапевт не должен быть активным, он должен быть разумным.
Адрес в Иркутске пришлите в личку.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Лекари, как вы выразились, мне ничего не вкладывали в голову. Они, как и вы, обещали чудеса, без объяснений. Можем и всё! Сделаем-вылечим-улучшим! Я просто верила тогда, не вникая в теории. Но когда в очередной раз вместо чуда получился пшик, верить на слово перестала. Тогда и познакомилась с умными книгами про сколиоз.


Эти "умные" книги написали как раз те, кто вас безуспешно лечил! Ну или подобные. Всё, что вы там вычитали неправда, иначе медицина бы сколиозы лечила, а это не так. Я всегда призываю пациентов думать. Подумайте и вы. И не читайте научную фантастику про сколиоз, это всё не работает. Ищите хорошего врача, в медицине пока важнее фамилия доктора, а не метод лечения. В обещания не надо верить, медицина не религия! Выбирайте доктора по рекомендациям, это надёжнее всего, хотя тоже не идеальный способ.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт не должен быть активным, он должен быть разумным.
> Адрес в Иркутске пришлите в личку.


ОК. А разумным должен быть любой человек, не обязательно доктор.


----------



## YuDTa (9 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Эти "умные" книги написали как раз те, кто вас безуспешно лечил! Ну или подобные. Всё, что вы там вычитали неправда, иначе медицина бы сколиозы лечила, а это не так. Я всегда призываю пациентов думать. Подумайте и вы. *И не читайте научную фантастику про сколиоз*, это всё не работает. Ищите хорошего врача, в медицине пока важнее фамилия доктора, а не метод лечения. *В обещания не надо верить, медицина не религия*! Выбирайте доктора по рекомендациям, это надёжнее всего, хотя тоже не идеальный способ.


Мне кажется, вы сами себе противоречите.  Вы утверждали, что лечите любой сколиоз.  Но фактов нет, только ваши слова.  В слова верить нельзя, надо хорошо подумать - сами сказали.  Когда пациент думает, он начинает задавать вопросы. А  ему в ответ говорят - это вы фантастики начитались, поэтому ничего не получится....


----------



## kowboyx (10 Сен 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Мне кажется, вы сами себе противоречите. Вы утверждали, что лечите любой сколиоз. Но фактов нет, только ваши слова. В слова верить нельзя, надо хорошо подумать - сами сказали. Когда пациент думает, он начинает задавать вопросы. А ему в ответ говорят - это вы фантастики начитались, поэтому ничего не получится....


Мадам, зачем же перевирать мои слова? Я не утверждал, что лечу любой сколиоз, это было бы безответственно. Факты? Какие, дать вам адреса и телефоны пациентов? Для этого надо как минимум моё желание и их согласие. Я этого делать не собираюсь. Вам от меня вообще что надо? Я не навязываюсь вам в доктора и не собираюсь ничего доказывать. Я просто изложил некоторые моменты относительно проблем сколиоза, нравится вам это или нет. Вы начитались популярной литературы и пытаетесь спорить с врачом, занимающимся практической работой более 20 лет. Мне кажется это очень странным. Вам ваш сколиоз не смогли вылечить, но в этом нет моей вины, почему же вы меня мишенью выбрали? За то, что я говорю вещи, отличные от привычных вам клише? Почему не хотите просто подумать? Вы совершенно не слышите доводов разума... Сколиоз у вас, а не у меня! Корсеты, ЛФК, гимнастика и т.д. и т.п. не поможет! Не хотите хотя бы задуматься над возможностью исцеления! Форум для того и существует, чтобы люди могли для себя что-то почерпнуть, мне так представляется.


----------



## YuDTa (10 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Вам от меня вообще что надо?


  Уже  ничего не надо,  вы сами все сказали, мне достаточно.  Спасибо за дискуссию!


kowboyx написал(а):


> сколиоз любой степени лечится терапевтически.  Я этим успешно занимаюсь 20 лет!





kowboyx написал(а):


> Обычно требуется порядка 10 сеансов при сколиозе 2-3 степени, не каждый день. Всего примерно недели 3-4.





kowboyx написал(а):


> Позвоночник делаю прямым за курс, кроме 4 стадии, там обычно курс надо повторить, но и после первого горб почти незаметен.





kowboyx написал(а):


> Я не утверждал, что лечу любой сколиоз, это было бы безответственно.


----------



## kowboyx (10 Сен 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Уже ничего не надо, вы сами все сказали, мне достаточно. Спасибо за дискуссию!


Вы ко мне неравнодушны! И это приятно, мои цитаты производят впечатление. Но, _любой сколиоз_ (в т.ч. и врождённый) и _сколиоз любой степени_ - это разные вещи, вполне понятные, если быть внимательным. А вообще-то на форумах люди ищут ответы на вопросы, которые задают специалистам. Вам было нужно что-то другое, вот только что? И мои ответы вам были интересны только в плане их критики, вы так ничего не попытались понять, к сожалению.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2012)

Иркутский адрес будет?


----------



## Спинка5 (10 Сен 2012)

kowboyx, а без поездки в Иркутск никак нельзя? Могли бы рассказать хоть в общих чертах, или ваша методика еще не сертифицирована, поэтому боитесь плагиата?


----------



## kowboyx (10 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Иркутский адрес будет?


Уважаемый доктор, вы к кому? Я не привык к такому бесцеремонному обращению. Я вам не шестёрка, а вы не пахан на зоне. Потрудитесь быть хотя бы вежливым, иначе общения не получится.


----------



## kowboyx (10 Сен 2012)

Спинка5 написал(а):


> kowboyx, а без поездки в Иркутск никак нельзя? Могли бы рассказать хоть в общих чертах, или ваша методика еще не сертифицирована, поэтому боитесь плагиата?


Давайте подумаем. Допустим, я излагаю суть вопроса, обстоятельно, подробно и т.д. Кто в вашем городе сможет практически это осуществить? Я плагиата не боюсь, потому что мои идеи ещё нужно претворить в жизнь. Это несложно, но нужно новое мышление, не зашоренный взгляд. Посмотрите, все мои собеседники цепляются за рентген. Зачем он нужен? Сколиоз видно невооружённым глазом, результаты лечения тоже. Смысл облучать пациента? Подтвердить очевидное? Я предлагаю совершенно новую концепцию относительно заболеваний суставов и позвоночника. Она не имеет точек соприкосновения с официальными догмами. Поэтому нужно сначала выбросить из головы весь мусор. Врачи старой формации не готовы к диалогу. Их уровень аргументации: я - никто, если меня нет в книжке какого-то Михайловского, одного из мастодонтов доисторической эпохи. Есть хорошее выражение Леца о том, что новое завоёвывает себе место под солнцем только тогда, когда вымирают приверженцы старого...



Moderator: Согласно правил форума:
Запрещается публиковать в открытом виде e-mail адреса и телефоны. Данная информация будет удаляться, а разместившие её пользователи - блокироваться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2012)

Не хотел и Не думал, что Вас это обидит.
Кстати как и все на форуме.

Это как дедушка читал письмо от внука.
-Вот написал внук.
-Дед, пришли денег.
-Нетчтобы написать.
-Дееееед, приииишли деееенег.

Вы не указали вашего имени и отчества, поэтому к вам сложно обращаться, но если вы дадите свои иркутские координаты, то мне будет проще найти Вас, будучи в Иркутске.
Очень интересно.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не хотел и Не думал, что Вас это обидит.
> Кстати как и все на форуме.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Вам правда интересно? Мне кажется, все и так ясно.


----------



## Maus1984 (11 Сен 2012)

Делаем деньги каждый день а все остольное дребедень. Желаю вам чтоб к вам относились так же как вы кним.


----------



## kowboyx (11 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не хотел и Не думал, что Вас это обидит.
> Кстати как и все на форуме.
> 
> Это как дедушка читал письмо от внука.
> ...


Я не знаю как вам сбросить данные, написал свою почту на вашей странице. Если есть, скиньте свою, я вам напишу адрес. Вам готов помочь, а доктор Черепанов пусть молится на своего Михайловского.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Вам правда интересно? Мне кажется, все и так ясно.


Я ведь парень-то иркутский, и меня радует все хорошее и огорчает все плохое, что касается моей Родины.
О плохом не думаю. Думаю что, что-то в этом есть, не может человек вот так подавать несуществующее.
И главное есть всегда разумное звено. На укороченной ноге я например делаю массаж в районе зон роста, рекомендую утяжелитель, гимнастику с "дерганием ноги", доктор ставит эту задачу главной, а значит у него есть ещё какие-то фишки. Хочется понять и узнать.


----------



## kowboyx (11 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я ведь парень-то иркутский, и меня радует все хорошее и огорчает все плохое, что касается моей Родины.
> О плохом не думаю. Думаю что, что-то в этом есть, не может человек вот так подавать несуществующее.
> И главное есть всегда разумное звено. На укороченной ноге я например делаю массаж в районе зон роста, рекомендую утяжелитель, гимнастику с "дерганием ноги", доктор ставит эту задачу главной, а значит у него есть ещё какие-то фишки. Хочется понять и узнать.


Если понимать, что *причина сколиоза *короткая нога, т.е. это этиология заболевания, то при патогенетическом подходе лечение должно быть направлено на коррекцию длины ног. У детей это возможно естественным путём (если ребёнок ещё растёт), есть такой способ, я вас научу. У взрослых коррекция осуществляется спец. прокладкой. Начинаю лечение со спец., авторского массажа (принципы и технику покажу) для расслабления квадратных мышц поясницы и выравнивания кривизны спины (если имеется рёберный горб, то аналогично работаю с ним до полного устранения). Мануальную терапию и иглоукалывание применяю строго по показаниям. Затем замеряю разницу в ногах и обучаю родителей или взрослого пациента изготовлению корр. прокладки. Курс закончен. С детьми встречаемся раз в 3 месяца для контрольных замеров, пока растущая нога не сровняется со второй. Вообще хочу сказать, сколиозы - лишь частный случай обширного класса заболеваний спины и суставов, которые лечат неправильно, опираясь на дурацкие теории. Например, остеохондроз. Глупейшего объяснения сути происходящего в дисках трудно себе даже нафантазировать! Неужели вам не приходило в голову, что диск по загадочной причине разрушаться, да ещё как-то избирательно, не может. Да мало ли ещё глупостей в медицине!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я ведь парень-то иркутский, и меня радует все хорошее и огорчает все плохое, что касается моей Родины.
> О плохом не думаю. Думаю что, что-то в этом есть, не может человек вот так подавать несуществующее.
> И главное есть всегда разумное звено. На укороченной ноге я например делаю массаж в районе зон роста, рекомендую утяжелитель, гимнастику с "дерганием ноги", доктор ставит эту задачу главной, а значит у него есть ещё какие-то фишки. Хочется понять и узнать.


Мне кажется, уважаемый *kowboyx* искренне верит в то, что говорит при полном отсутствии критики... Это значит, что на самом деле можно посмотреть очередной приемчик из мануальной терапии в исполнении автора (сколько разных приемов существует? несколько тысяч, не меньше). А смысл? Несмотря на отсутствие доказательств личное субъективное восприятие поставлено выше, чем опыт и результаты исследований десятков тысяч специалистов во всем мире. Изучение основ доказательной медицины и знакомство с несколькими серьезными исследованиями было бы неплохой прививкой, но потребность этого нужно еще осознать.
2kowboyx: простите, что в третьем лице. Я просто вижу, что обсуждение в тупике.


----------



## kowboyx (11 Сен 2012)

В одном советском фильме Шурик как-то сказал: "Иван Васильевич, когда вы говорите, такое ощущение, что вы бредите". Даже когда обсуждение заходит в тупик не позволяйте себе говорить бессмыслицу, доктор. Извините, но я предпочитаю говорить правду в лицо и в первом лице.


----------



## andrey89 (11 Сен 2012)

Допустим причина сколиоза короткая нога , то какова тогда причина кифоза?


----------



## kowboyx (11 Сен 2012)

andrey89 написал(а):


> Допустим причина сколиоза короткая нога , то какова тогда причина кифоза?


Вы говорите о банальной сутулости или о чём-то другом?


----------



## andrey89 (11 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Вы говорите о банальной сутулости или о чём-то другом?


 о болезни шеермана-мау


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> В одном советском фильме Шурик как-то сказал: "Иван Васильевич, когда вы говорите, такое ощущение, что вы бредите". Даже когда обсуждение заходит в тупик не позволяйте себе говорить бессмыслицу, доктор. Извините, но я предпочитаю говорить правду в лицо и в первом лице.


Доктор, с вами мы пытаемся вести разговор, а пока от вас слышим только шум и крик.
Правда в лицо это хорошо, только это ваша правда или правда всех, или у вас ваша правда выше всех правд.
Вы считаете, что никто кроме Вас правды не знает?
Может вы рассматриваете только одну причину сколиоза и отсюда и формируете программу лечения?
Вы рассматриваете другие причины сколиоза кроме укорочения ноги?


----------



## kowboyx (12 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, с вами мы пытаемся вести разговор, а пока от вас слышим только шум и крик.
> Правда в лицо это хорошо, только это ваша правда или правда всех, или у вас ваша правда выше всех правд.
> Вы считаете, что никто кроме Вас правды не знает?
> Может вы рассматриваете только одну причину сколиоза и отсюда и формируете программу лечения?
> Вы рассматриваете другие причины сколиоза кроме укорочения ноги?


Возможно, я был несколько резок, но вынужденно. С детства привык отвечать ударом на удар. Не я начал. Почему вы всё время передёргиваете? Разве может нормальный человек в здравом уме утверждать, что только он знает всю правду? И я этого не говорил. Пишу только о том, что знаю и умею. Возможно, существуют и другие формы сколиоза, наверняка должны существовать, из теории мы это знаем. Я их не встречал. А т.н. идиопатический сколиоз на самом деле является тем, о чём мы уже беседовали. Причём сама идея не моя, и не буду примазываться к чужой славе. Но эта модель хоть что-то объясняет, а главное, работает. Никому не навязываю свою точку зрения, просто у меня есть опыт успешного лечения, которым готов был поделиться. Не хотите, не навязываюсь. Самое смешное, что никакой материальной выгоды и т.п. я не преследовал. Много лет работал, лечил сколиозы и искренне полагал, так умеют многие. Пока однажды не залез в интернет. На разных сайтах люди криком кричат, помогите! Как жить с горбом! Утешают друг друга, спрашивают, нет ли способа помочь. И ответа им нет. Но ведь способ есть! Буду и дальше, пока хватит сил помогать людям, тихо, без помпы, как рядовой практический врач... Ваш "дружеский" приём на сайте меня отрезвил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2012)

Отрезвляет общаться с врачами, а не с пациентами которые смотрят нам в рот и внимают каждому слову.
Тут на форуме уже были примеры чудо докторов и чудо методов,  которые оказались рекламной фишкой, не думаю что ваш пример такой же, так давайте без эмоций пообщаемся с врачами.

Понимаю, что  вся проблема в сибирской категоричности, но нельзя же отмести все знания кроме ваших, неужели вы видите Всемирный заговор врачей по нелечению сколиозов. Эффективность лечения сколиозов есть у каждодо врача, эффективность лечения есть даже у самой природы, вопрос лишь в том какова эта эффективность. Причем чем уже специалист, например лечени сколиоза при укорочении ноги, гораздо выше чем лечение лечение сколиоза всех типов вообще, или у Вас не так?

У вас частный кабинет или государственная практика?
Как вы разливаете идеопатический сколиоз от причинных, снимки требуете или только визуально?
А вы пробовали оценить результат вашей работы не только визуально, но и по снимкам, какой процент эффективности вашей методики, неужто вот так 100% излечиваете?
Рассматриваете вы причины укорочения ноги, абсолютные и функциональные или только абсолютное.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> В одном советском фильме Шурик как-то сказал: "Иван Васильевич, когда вы говорите, такое ощущение, что вы бредите". Даже когда обсуждение заходит в тупик не позволяйте себе говорить бессмыслицу, доктор. Извините, но я предпочитаю говорить правду в лицо и в первом лице.


А, еще напоследок... Насчет трехмерной деформации. У моего бывшего шефа, с которым у меня сохранились теплые отношения, стоит на столе настоящий позвоночник с настоящим сколиозом. В годы преподавания на кафедре травматологии и ортопедии любой его студент мог убедиться, что при сколиозе позвоночник закручивается как штопор, а не изгибается в одной плоскости. Это настолько банально, что должно быть известно не только ортопедам, но и студентам, которые хорошо учились.
Значительные успехи в хирургии сколиоза были достигнуты именно тогда, когда искривление перестали рассматривать просто как боковую деформацию. 
Таких вещей нельзя не знать, если заниматься сколиозом.


----------



## kowboyx (12 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Отрезвляет общаться с врачами, а не с пациентами которые смотрят нам в рот и внимают каждому слову.
> Тут на форуме уже были примеры чудо докторов и чудо методов, которые оказались рекламной фишкой, не думаю что ваш пример такой же, так давайте без эмоций пообщаемся с врачами.
> 
> Понимаю, что вся проблема в сибирской категоричности, но нельзя же отмести все знания кроме ваших, неужели вы видите Всемирный заговор врачей по нелечению сколиозов. Эффективность лечения сколиозов есть у каждодо врача, эффективность лечения есть даже у самой природы, вопрос лишь в том какова эта эффективность. Причем чем уже специалист, например лечени сколиоза при укорочении ноги, гораздо выше чем лечение лечение сколиоза всех типов вообще, или у Вас не так?
> ...


Попробую по порядку. Возможно мои слова показались черезчур категоричными. Думаю, мы попали каждый в свою ловушку. Вы навидались шарлатанов и боитесь быть обманутыми. Я тоже навидался шарлатанов, к которым люди идут на лечение и получают пшик. Почти все мои пациенты прошли через руки разных специалистов, одинаково бесполезных, государевых лекарей и корыстных частников.  В случаях с детьми и подростками страшнее всего упущенное время, когда ногу ещё можно было бы вырастить. Меня это просто бесит! В прошлом году привели 16-летнего подростка со сколиозом. Его 10 лет кряду наблюдал и лечил один мануальный терапевт. Разница в длине ног у парня 8мм, мы с ним поработали, через 3 месяца его привели повторно, 5мм. А дальше всё встало - ребёнок больше не растёт! Как после этого мне относиться подобным специалистам?
Я работал в центре, сейчас хочу открывать свой кабинет.
Пациенты в основном дисциплинированные, снимки приносят сами, я их не требую. На лечение беру всех. Результаты по снимкам никогда не оценивал, некогда этим заниматься, да и лишний раз людей гонять, они и так затюканы нашей медициной. Смысл? Я же не занимаюсь наукой.
Неудачи конечно бывают, я всегда переживаю, это больно бьёт по самолюбию. Слава богу, их немного.
Относительно укорочения ноги - жизнь научила отделять зёрна от плевел. Замер делаю в самом конце курса лечения, основательно проработав поясницу, чтобы исключить укорочение, обусловленное спазмом m. quadratus lumborum.



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> А, еще напоследок... Насчет трехмерной деформации. У моего бывшего шефа, с которым у меня сохранились теплые отношения, стоит на столе настоящий позвоночник с настоящим сколиозом. В годы преподавания на кафедре травматологии и ортопедии любой его студент мог убедиться, что при сколиозе позвоночник закручивается как штопор, а не изгибается в одной плоскости. Это настолько банально, что должно быть известно не только ортопедам, но и студентам, которые хорошо учились.
> Значительные успехи в хирургии сколиоза были достигнуты именно тогда, когда искривление перестали рассматривать просто как боковую деформацию.
> Таких вещей нельзя не знать, если заниматься сколиозом.


И что это доказывает? Хирурги лучше знают анатомию? Кто бы спорил. Кстати, без закручивания и рёберный горб не образовывался бы. Только мне это фиолетово. Отдаю вам пальму первенства по объёму знаний. Вы - знаете, я - умею. Каждому - своё, без обид.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> И что это доказывает? Хирурги лучше знают анатомию? Кто бы спорил. Кстати, без закручивания и рёберный горб не образовывался бы. Только мне это фиолетово. Отдаю вам пальму первенства по объёму знаний. Вы - знаете, я - умею. Каждому - своё, без обид.


Вот многое и проявилось
Работая с укорочением ноги вы получаете неплохой эффект.
Так оно и есть, а если учитывать эмоциональность Вашей подачи на ребенка и родителей, то результат определенно будет хорошим.
Т.е. все на своих местах.
Есть врач. Есть методика хорошо выверенная. Есть результат.

А сколиоз где был, там и остался.

А на зоны роста как-то действуете?
Домашние методики воздействия на зоны роста применяете?


----------



## kowboyx (12 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот многое и проявилось
> Работая с укорочением ноги вы получаете неплохой эффект.
> А сколиоз где был, там и остался.


Вы неправы. Сколиоз уходит. Я поначалу, естественно, занимался анализом, гонял людей на снимки, градусы считал. Потом понял, что всё работает, забросил с годами. Если форма позвонков уже изменилась, на снимках после лечения остаётся вместо выпуклой дуги лёгкий, малозаметный изгиб.Если не изменилась - будет нормальный вертикальный столб.
Вы думаете, я лечу ноги? Я даже улыбнулся! Ноги меня интересуют постольку-поскольку именно они запускают развитие сколиоза. Доктор! Кто приведёт ребёнка на лечение разницы длины в ногах, если родители об этом не подозревают?!! Я им какой результат лечения буду предъявлять? А как насчёт горба? Он по-вашему испаряется сам?


----------



## Спинка5 (12 Сен 2012)

А что скажете насчет кривошеи, как причины сколиоза?


----------



## kowboyx (12 Сен 2012)

Спинка5 написал(а):


> А что скажете насчет кривошеи, как причины сколиоза?


Боюсь, могу неправильно понять вопрос. Сформулируйте по-другому. Вы говорите о детской патологии? И подробнее, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2012)

Да у всех уходит.
У всех врачей кто формирует программу для ребенка, и программу действий для родителей, кто посылает к ортопеду или делает его работу сам, кто дает ЛФК, и контролирует её выполнение, кто определяет и как сидеть и как лежать, кстати в Иркутске таких много?
Уходит у всех кто хорошо, правильно и системно занимается, но важен процент, важно "сколько это будет в граммах".
А вот тут только слова льются из ваших и наших уст.
Никто не считает. Помогли большинству и хорошо, но большинство, не ВСЕ.
Впрочем, если у Вас, ВСЕ и ВСЯКИЕ, то зачем весь этот разговор.
Мы-то Вам, о том что неВСЕ и неВСЯКИЕ.
Где Вы видели чтобы врачи форума, при 1-2 степени, не говорили о борьбе.
Где Вы видели чтобы с 3 степенью, говорили только о корсете и забыли сказать о том что надо и самому бороться
Где Вы видели, чтобы с 4 степенью, стабильной, не ограничивающий функциональность внутренних органов, послали к хирургу.
Тут все врачи не научные работники, и к ним приходят в разном возрасте, и они не могут отследить всех пациентов поэтому не могут оценить свою эффективность в граммах, но они это понимают и дают тактичные советы.
Все кто был категоричен, *приходите и я исправлю,* покинули форум, потому как это легко проверяется.

Поймите Ваша категоричность, *я могу и я исправляю,* формирует у пациентов негатив к врачам и к медицине и к Вам. Вы не ВСЕ можете и не ВСЕ исправляете.
Может Вы и не хотели этого, но так получилось.


----------



## kowboyx (12 Сен 2012)

Когда моему сынишке было 9 лет, у него был диагностирован сколиоз 1-2 степени. Я определил разницу в длине ног в 6мм и пролечил ребёнка. За лето он хорошо подрос и ноги удалось вывести в ноль. Сейчас у него сколиоза нет. Примерно в том же 1998 году у 9-летнего Максима, сына нашей сотрудницы, тоже был диагностирован сколиоз 1-2 степени. Она обратилась ко мне на консультацию, были проведены необходимые замеры и даны рекомендации - которые (как впоследствии выяснилось) выполнены не были. Сколиоз прогрессировал, она лечила сына у разных специалистов, отдала кучу денег. Сейчас Максим кривой как турецкая сабля...
Вот такие две разные истории болезни. Я пишу абсолютно серьёзно, такими вещами не шутят, ведь это мой сын. Я благодарен судьбе, что я врач, хотя бы потому, что у моего мальчика будет такая жизнь, какую он пожелает. Потому что у него не будет расти дурацкий горб из-за сколиоза и не будет комплекса неполноценности. Уже по одной этой причине я могу сказать: я работал не зря.
Всё остальное, конечно тоже важно, ведь к нам приходят чьи-то дети, чьи-то отцы и матери. Древние китайцы говорили, великий врач вылечивает 9 человек из 10. Стопроцентного результата, наверное, не бывает, врачи не боги. Но есть и другое - если всё время бить в одну точку, всё равно получится! Пациенты должны быть мотивированы на результат, должны верить в победу и участвовать в процессе, помогать врачу. И тогда болезнь отступит.
Однажды я лечил женщину, прикованную к постели после инсульта. Это был прекрасный, мужественный человек. Она пролежала в постели, как в тюрьме, 5 долгих лет, от неё фактически отказался муж, сын опустился в наркотическую пропасть. А она боролась за себя. Нанимала врача для консультаций, медсестру, массажистку. Я специально посчитал, за эти годы ей было сделано 300 сеансов массажа, по 15 ежеквартально, - 300 сеансов с нулевым результатом! Вот так работать я никогда не буду. С какими глазами я приду на очередной сеанс, если результатов нет? Вот что формирует негатив к медицине.
Её участковый доктор в самом начале моих визитов (не зная о них) сказала моей пациентке: ТЫ НИКОГДА НЕ ВСТАНЕШЬ. Она рыдала, а я утешал её как мог, говоря - ты встанешь вопреки всему и назло этой врачихе. Вот что формирует негатив. И мы встали, и это вселяет оптимизм, что разлагающийся труп российского здравоохранения, как Лазарь, когда-нибудь тоже восстанет из мёртвых! Отечественные медики выполняют свою работу вопреки всему, нищенскому финансированию, идиотским приказам и нормативам, произволу чиновников от медицины, самодурству главврачей и глав администрации... Если выживем мы, шанс выжить будет и у наших пациентов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2012)

Абсолютно верно. Подписываюсь.
Важен каждый вылеченный, но важно и понимать почему.
Вы же знаете, что вариант самовыздоровления, несмотря не все "усилия" врачей, так же возможен.
Так может все укладывается в этот процент самовыздоровления.
Поедьте в любую иркутскую деревню (Большой Луг), там ведь на улице горбатых и колченогих встретишь единицы, а на осмотре в школе, так через одного.

Да, забыл. Доктор, ночью надо спать (это я про разницу времени)! Смайлик улыбается.


----------



## Спинка5 (13 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Боюсь, могу неправильно понять вопрос. Сформулируйте по-другому. Вы говорите о детской патологии? И подробнее, пожалуйста.


Допустим, детская, если она не корректировалась, может привести к сколиозу?


----------



## kowboyx (13 Сен 2012)

Это как в архитектуре, если фундамент крепкий, перекосившаяся крыша ему не повредит. Но "крышу", т.е. шею лечить, конечно, надо.


----------



## Nurana (13 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Доктор, вас девушка о спине спрашивает, а вы ей голову лечите! Вы ошибаетесь и по существу вопроса, сколиоз любой степени лечится терапевтически. Если вы этого не умеете, это не значит, что такого способа нет! Я этим успешно занимаюсь 20 лет!


А вы правда лечите сколиоз? А как? Были ли случаи, что от сколиоза и не оставалось следа???


----------



## kowboyx (14 Сен 2012)

На предыдущих страницах я писал, как сколиоз лечится. Главное - воздействовать на причину и патогенез (т.е. механизм развития) болезни. Причина - короткая нога, патогенез - изувеченные постоянным односторонним напряжением мышцы спины. Ногу нужно скорректировать, чтобы остановить процесс и исключить рецидивы. А мышцы полечить. Здесь нужен хороший массаж и специальные приёмы мануальной терапии для мягких тканей. В запущенных случаях желательно дополнить лечение иглоукалыванием, но можно обойтись без него, чтобы не удорожать стоимость процедур. Успех зависит в первую очередь от настойчивости самого пациента. Процедуры достаточно тяжёлые и болезненные, поэтому делаются не каждый день. В самом начале необходимо дня 4 на восстановление, потом промежутки немного уменьшаются. В комплекс обязательно входят специальные упражнения-растяжки для мышц спины и ног, им необходимо обучиться уже на первом сеансе и заниматься столько, сколько скажет доктор, это может быть и год. Первые стадии сколиоза обычно уходят без следа, при более поздних этого добиться гораздо сложнее, но получить хороший косметический эффект (нормальный внешний вид) вполне возможно, но на рентгенограммах остаточные явления скорее всего будут заметны. Кстати говоря, иногда действительно бывают случаи, когда определить разницу в длине ног не удаётся. Таких пациентов всё равно нужно лечить по тем же самым принципам. Добиться результата можно, но здесь возможно рецидивирование.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (14 Сен 2012)

Nurana написал(а):


> А вы правда лечите сколиоз? А как? Были ли случаи, что от сколиоза и не оставалось следа???


Nurana, относитесь критично. Ни одного доказательства продемонстрировано не было - только голословные утверждения. С тем же успехом я могу утверждать, что вокруг солнца вращается фарфоровый чайник - доказательств нет, но никто и опровергнуть не может.


----------



## kowboyx (15 Сен 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Nurana, относитесь критично. Ни одного доказательства продемонстрировано не было - только голословные утверждения. С тем же успехом я могу утверждать, что вокруг солнца вращается фарфоровый чайник - доказательств нет, но никто и опровергнуть не может.


Самое смешное, что фарфоровый чайник действительно вращается вокруг солнца! Вместе со всеми остальными предметами и людьми, которые находятся на планете Земля!!!


----------



## NickolayS (16 Сен 2012)

Можно, пожалуйста, снимки, где видно восстановление анатомической структуры позвоночника? И что значит "операция не лечит"? Да не лечит, а устраняет (пускай не полностью, если сложный случай)


----------



## kowboyx (30 Ноя 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Сколько градусов сколиоз? Можете ли выложить снимки?
> Про копчик - это выдумки все. Вам нужен детский ортопед, который знает эту патологию. В целом - сейчас нужно наблюдение, чтобы не прозевать прогрессирование сколиоза.


"Золотой" возраст для лечения сколиоза от 7 до 12 лет, поэтому не могу согласиться с доктором Черепановым. Не наблюдать надо, а срочно искать хорошего специалиста и лечить девочку! *Без адекватной терапии* сколиоз и дальше будет прогрессировать.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (30 Ноя 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> "Золотой" возраст для лечения сколиоза от 7 до 12 лет, поэтому не могу согласиться с доктором Черепановым. Не наблюдать надо, а срочно искать хорошего специалиста и лечить девочку! *Без адекватной терапии* сколиоз и дальше будет прогрессировать.


Что такое адекватная терапия? Плз со ссылками на доказательные исследования


----------



## eksliss (4 Дек 2012)

доктора не могут дать конкретного ответа никому ... толи боятся лишнего чего сказать чтобы больной сам себе не навредил, толи сами толком не знают как вылечить это "заболевание". зачем то снимки просят ... сколиоз из за чего формируется ? ассиметрия мышц, (неподвижный образ жизни - под вопросом), но явно не химические процессы в самой костной ткани.

kowboyx :


> "_Тренировками решить проблему невозможно по определению, ибо это заболевание, а его нужно лечить. Но правильные тренировки могут несколько улучшить ситуацию, правда найти грамотного специалиста достаточно сложно_."


 
Ковбой-икс, ничего личного но в одном этом предложении: противоречие и безнадежность. "Тренировками проблему не решить - нужны правильные тренировки, но их трудно найти". Ладно не буду нападать возможно Вы немножко не то имели ввиду. Есть упражнения которыми вы легко можете навредить себе, но есть упражнения которые пойдут вам на пользу.

Игорь Зинчук : 


> После прекращения роста сколиоз перестает прогрессировать, занимайтесь чем хотите и что вам нравится. только тяжести не таскайте. Любые упражнения, какие бы вы не применяли, не исправят той деформации, что у вас есть."


 
Игорь а как насчёт старушек горбатых (они в 25 такими же были) ? Я продолжаю заниматься "ничем" и сколиоз растёт. канешно забудьте про упражнения ... молитесь. У Вас ещё и мед. центр свой .....

Ребят по поводу спортзала, вы же чувствуете что можно делать а что нет. На мой взгляд во время тренировок нужно акцентрировать внимание не на рост мышц, а на выпрямление позвоночника.
Аэробика пополезнее качалки будет наверно.

Самого поясница начала беспокоить на работе особенно, мне 24 года сколиоз 3-4 ст. (снимки давно не делал) работаю монтажником, тяжести не таскаю. В одежде видно что сутулюсь, без одежды горб. Комплекс есть канешно, но живу как и все. Проснулся тут недавно ... и осознал что так и будет всю жизнь продолжаться ... Решил чтото изменить, найти выход. Давайте искать вместе.

Надеюсь сайт не коммерческий, ибо забанят быстро.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Дек 2012)

eksliss написал(а):


> Игорь а как насчёт старушек горбатых (они в 25 такими же были) ?


 Нет, небыли, их такими делает климакс. Точнее постклимактерический остеопороз. При нем образуются микропереломы деформирующие позвоночник, но это совершенно другая история, мой радикально настроенный друг)))


eksliss написал(а):


> У Вас ещё и мед. центр свой .....


Ну да, а где мне толпу народа принимать, у себя в квартире на кухне? Мне пофиг, можно и на кухне, но жена против, говорит, что ей поликлиники на работе хватает и что моих калек у себя в квартире видеть не желает, вот такая не чуткая и бесчеловечная. А если серьёзно, то уже много лет не желаю заниматься сколиозом, по причине перегрузки больными которым реально болит, и у которых реально нет выхода. Тратить время на глупую косметику не имею возможности.


----------



## kowboyx (7 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет, небыли, их такими делает климакс. Точнее постклимактерический остеопороз. При нем образуются микропереломы деформирующие позвоночник, но это совершенно другая история, мой радикально настроенный друг)))
> 
> Ну да, а где мне толпу народа принимать, у себя в квартире на кухне? Мне пофиг, можно и на кухне, но жена против, говорит, что ей поликлиники на работе хватает и что моих калек у себя в квартире видеть не желает, вот такая не чуткая и бесчеловечная. А если серьёзно, то уже много лет не желаю заниматься сколиозом, по причине перегрузки больными которым реально болит, и у которых реально нет выхода. Тратить время на глупую косметику не имею возможности.


Позицию доктора Зинчука понимаю, но не разделяю. Лечение сколиоза всё же не "глупая косметика", а достаточно серьёзная медицинская задача, решить которую ещё нужно суметь. Лично я получаю максимальное профессиональное удовлетворение и от выправленной спины сколиозника и от поднятого на ноги пациента с сильнейшей поясничной болью (с грыжей, без грыжи - не принципиально). Если человек приходит на приём к доктору со своей бедой, доктор в рамках своей квалификации должен ему помочь. Хотя, конечно, у каждого врача есть свои предпочтения, обусловленные в том числе и нагрузкой.

Адекватная терапия, уважаемый доктор, это вообще-то терапия, дающая конкретные результаты. Банальная истина. Этот постулат ещё нужно доказывать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Позицию доктора Зинчука понимаю, но не разделяю. Лечение сколиоза всё же не "глупая косметика", а достаточно серьёзная медицинская задача, решить которую ещё нужно суметь. Лично я получаю максимальное профессиональное удовлетворение и от выправленной спины сколиозника и от поднятого на ноги пациента с сильнейшей поясничной болью (с грыжей, без грыжи - не принципиально). Если человек приходит на приём к доктору со своей бедой, доктор в рамках своей квалификации должен ему помочь. Хотя, конечно, у каждого врача есть свои предпочтения, обусловленные в том числе и нагрузкой.


Речь шла о сколиозе, и наблюдать выпрямленных взрослых "сколиозников" вы можете только за счет улучшения осанки. Простите, это важно т.к. прочее вводит пациентов в растерянность.
А боль в спине тут вообщем-то непричем. Но в чем вы правы, так в том, что удовольствие от улучшения пациентов, это хорошее чувство и хорошо, что их (улучшений) больше чем "неулучшений".


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (7 Дек 2012)

Это не постулат, а набор слов, не несущих никакой информации.


----------



## Lerochka (7 Дек 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Это не постулат, а набор слов, не несущих никакой информации.


Сейчас модераторам нужно повнимательнее быть, чтобы вовремя подчистить переписку (как в рубрике "Врачебные дискуссии" при обсуждении проблемы обнаружения второго поясничного позвонка с Зинчуком)


----------



## kowboyx (7 Дек 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Речь шла о сколиозе, и наблюдать выпрямленных взрослых "сколиозников" вы можете только за счет улучшения осанки. Простите, это важно т.к. прочее вводит пациентов в растерянность.


Точно, что речь шла о сколиозе, именно об этом я и говорю. Всё-таки сколиоз является заболеванием, а нарушение осанки лишь один из его видимых симптомов. И доктор, как мне представляется, должен это заболевание лечить. Именно это (лечение) позволяет в итоге распрямлять позвоночник. Почему это вводит пациентов в растерянность, не понимаю? Возможно, вы говорите о том, что распрямление позвоночника в итоге даёт улучшение осанки? Тогда о чём спор? Если отрицаете саму возможность распрямить позвоночник у взрослого пациента, то вы ошибаетесь.


----------



## Ольга . (7 Дек 2012)

Lerochka написал(а):


> Сейчас модераторам нужно повнимательнее быть, чтобы вовремя подчистить переписку (как в рубрике "Врачебные дискуссии"


Спасибо, конечно, за совет. Но переписка была не подчищена, а по просьбе одного из участников перенесена в закрытый врачебный раздел.


----------



## kowboyx (7 Дек 2012)

Нас отец девочки, уже 3 года(!) страдающей сколиозом, просит о помощи, а вы предлагаете ему понаблюдать, чтобы не прозевать. Да уже давно прозевали! Лечить нужно! А вы какие-то схоластические дискуссии затеваете о терминах _постулат_ и _адекватная терапия_.


----------



## одна из вас (7 Дек 2012)

главное адекватное лечение и проверенные каналы помощи для конкретного пациента. Я свое упустила с массажами и лфк, теперь думаю как бы по легче старость встретить и внуков поняньчить...


----------



## kowboyx (7 Дек 2012)

одна из вас написал(а):


> главное адекватное лечение и проверенные каналы помощи для конкретного пациента. Я свое упустила с массажами и лфк, теперь думаю как бы по легче старость встретить и внуков поняньчить...


Вы неправы! Разве можно в 26 лет быть такой пессимисткой. О какой старости вы говорите? Вам просто не повезло встретить хорошего доктора. Нельзя говорить о себе в прошедшем времени. Сколиоз лечится в 26 и 46 тоже! У вас всё будет хорошо, поверьте.


----------



## одна из вас (7 Дек 2012)

я оптимистка, просто смотрю в будущее не хочу затягивать до болей и инвалидного кресла. Мой угол искривления позвоночника составляет 90*, при СКТ обнаружили гемангиомы. Нужно быть реалисткой и правильно оценивать состояние здоровья, не откладывать все на потом а как ранее было сказано вами не надо тянуть нужно лечить...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2012)

Как получите Нобелевскую премию, так с меня коньяк.
Именно это и вводит пациентов в растерянность, подмена понятий  врачами, например когда обещают излечить от сколиоза.
Впрочем это Ваше право, обещайте.


----------



## kowboyx (8 Дек 2012)

Мне представляется, что один сколиоз на Нобелевку не потянет. К тому же её присуждают за уже устоявшиеся открытия, так что можно элементарно не дожить до вашего коньяка. Но вы правы в главном. Я лечу сколиоз и другие болезни именно потому, что имею собственный взгляд на этиологию и патогенез всего спектра этих заболеваний. Повторю одну из моих любимых фраз: _В основе любой практической деятельности должна лежать правильная теория. _Я в своей работе руководствуюсь такой теорией. Именно в этом залог успеха, а не в изобретении 1001-го приёма мануальной терапии, как подумал доктор Черепанов. Есть один, главный, судья в нашем споре - время. Именно время всё расставит по своим местам. То, что я давным давно использую в своей работе, обязательно станет достоянием человечества. Если честно, то мне удивительно, как этого до сих пор не произошло. Потому что всё настолько элементарно, что по другому просто не может быть. Медицина придумывает какие-то сложные конструкции, надувая щёки от важности, напускает туман... Зачем? Старые схемы не работают, даже банального сколиоза вылечить не можем! Доктор, поймите, это же действительно просто! Если хотите, я готов пожертвовать чем-то, и на базе любого медицинского учреждения под вашим контролем или ещё чьим-то пролечить, скажем, 5 - 10 человек со сколиозом любой степени, любого (в разумных пределах) возраста. Например, половина детей, половина взрослых. Для усложнения задачи можно взять, если хотите, несколько пациентов с сопутствующим остеопорозом (это не принципиально). Главное условие - пациенты должны быть мотивированы на результат, потому что насильно никого лечить нельзя.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (8 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Нас отец девочки, уже 3 года(!) страдающей сколиозом, просит о помощи, а вы предлагаете ему понаблюдать, чтобы не прозевать. Да уже давно прозевали! Лечить нужно! А вы какие-то схоластические дискуссии затеваете о терминах _постулат_ и _адекватная терапия_.


Наблюдение - стандартная тактика и совершенно конкретный совет. Наблюдать - значит с определенной периодичностью осматривать, чтобы вовремя принять решение в случае необходимости. В том числе это означает оценивать прогрессирование при помощи как минимум двух снимков, выполненных через определенный интервал времени правильно и в одинаковых условиях (а не сравнивая снимок грудного отдела со снимком поясничного, на котором наклонен таз и вертикальный отвес, выписывающий букву "Зю"). После этого можно говорить о рекомендациях.
Под словами "адекватное лечение" может скрываться все, что угодно, а скорее всего - ничего. Есть методики, есть сведения о их эффективности или неэффективности. Есть результаты научных исследований, на которые следует ориентироваться. Сотрясать воздух словами о правильном лечении, не говоря, в чем это лечение заключается как минимум неэтично и непрофессионально.
Alex в своем вопросе сообщил, что пытаясь помочь дочери уже не раз наталкивался на шарлатанов, которые просто выкачивали деньги. Уверен, что каждый из них говорил примерно то же самое: "нужна адекватная терапия и нужно срочно лечить". И сюда на форум он пришел, поскольку уже обжегся не раз.

Для Алекса: сколиотическая деформация возникает по до сих пор неизвестным причинам (чаще всего), при этом происходит неправильный рост позвонков и их деформация. Если кто-то утверждает, что он может изменить сколиоз, это означает, что специалист владеет способом исправления формы кости. Пусть продемонстрирует свои способности для начала, например, изменив руками форму пальца или уха так, чтобы эффект сохранился пожизненно. К счастью, в подавляющем большинстве случаев прогрессирование сколиотической деформации прекращается самостоятельно, а негрубый сколиоз никак не мешает в течение жизни. Однако в случае быстрого прогрессирования его можно попытаться приостановить с помощью корсетов либо приходится прибегать к хирургии. Операция эффективнее когда выполнена как можно раньше, поскольку грубую деформацию исправить крайне трудно, особенно в старшем возрасте. Таким образом, операция при сколиозе весьма серьезная, но нужна редко. Именно поэтому первостепенное значение имеет наблюдение и оценка риска: вначале мы рассчитываем на то, что прогрессирование сколиоза остановится само. Чаще всего так и происходит, поэтому при небольших деформациях агрессивные действия не нужны. Если врачи видят, что сколиоз прогрессирует и велик риск того, что он будет прогрессировать и дальше, переходят к более активному лечению.
Большинство шарлатанов злоупотребляют на статистике: они знают, что чаще всего прогрессирование сколиоза останавливается само вне всякой связи с лечением.


----------



## kowboyx (8 Дек 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Наблюдение - стандартная тактика и совершенно конкретный совет. Наблюдать - значит с определенной периодичностью осматривать, чтобы вовремя принять решение в случае необходимости. В том числе это означает оценивать прогрессирование при помощи как минимум двух снимков, выполненных через определенный интервал времени правильно и в одинаковых условиях (а не сравнивая снимок грудного отдела со снимком поясничного, на котором наклонен таз и вертикальный отвес, выписывающий букву "Зю"). После этого можно говорить о рекомендациях.
> Под словами "адекватное лечение" может скрываться все, что угодно, а скорее всего - ничего. Есть методики, есть сведения о их эффективности или неэффективности. Есть результаты научных исследований, на которые следует ориентироваться. Сотрясать воздух словами о правильном лечении, не говоря, в чем это лечение заключается как минимум неэтично и непрофессионально.
> Alex в своем вопросе сообщил, что пытаясь помочь дочери уже не раз наталкивался на шарлатанов, которые просто выкачивали деньги. Уверен, что каждый из них говорил примерно то же самое: "нужна адекватная терапия и нужно срочно лечить". И сюда на форум он пришел, поскольку уже обжегся не раз.


Под словами адекватное лечение скрывается именно адекватное лечение, а под словами _наблюдать, стандартная тактика, оценивать прогрессирование_ - медицинская импотенция. Не дело это - оценивать прогрессирование. Осознание собственного бессилия - мучительная вещь, но только пройдя через это можно попытаться найти новые, реальные пути исцеления. Ваша проблема в том, что как вам кажется, вы знаете всё. ОК, допустим. Это как-то вам помогает *лечить*? Результатов-то нет, одна фразеология. Вы рассуждаете о методиках, их эффективности. Да не работают ваши методики! Бесплодны научные исследования, не дающие выходов на конкретные практические результаты. Неужели не ясно, что пришло время искать что-то по настоящему новое? Ваше время прошло. Хватит уже объяснять, почему нельзя вылечить, пора заняться настоящим делом - лечением пациентов! А знаете, почему развелось много шарлатанов, почему люди ищут пути исцеления от сколиоза, почему подобные сайты возникают? Потому что медицина бессильна. Вам остаётся надеяться, что п_рогрессирование сколиотической деформации прекращается самостоятельно._ Слабое утешение.


----------



## kowboyx (8 Дек 2012)

одна из вас написал(а):


> я оптимистка, просто смотрю в будущее не хочу затягивать до болей и инвалидного кресла. Мой угол искривления позвоночника составляет 90*, при СКТ обнаружили гемангиомы. Нужно быть реалисткой и правильно оценивать состояние здоровья, не откладывать все на потом а как ранее было сказано вами не надо тянуть нужно лечить...


Вы молодец, делаете всё правильно. В жизни желательно избегать крайностей, и с болячками то же самое. Нельзя впадать в депрессию и ступор, если всё кажется безнадёжным, и нельзя полагаться на авось, не предпринимая никаких усилий, чтобы выкарабкаться. Если всё время бить в одну точку, рано или поздно результат будет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2012)

> Я лечу сколиоз и другие болезни именно потому, что имею собственный взгляд на этиологию и патогенез всего спектра этих заболеваний.


Так осанку или сколиоз?


----------



## kowboyx (9 Дек 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так осанку или сколиоз?


Приобретённый сколиоз, не врождённый. Его формирует чаще всего сила земного притяжения, а не какие-то загадочные причины, как принято почему-то считать. Если длина ног разная, сколиоз неизбежен. Своё ноу-хау я публично раскрывать не собираюсь, но ситуацию можно обратить вспять. Делается это моими ручками, в несколько этапов. На выходе абсолютно здоровый в плане позвоночника ребёнок. И стройный взрослый, на начальном этапе с некоторым уменьшением сколиоза на снимках ( это индивидуально). В дальнейшем улучшения у взрослых становятся всё более явными, для этого нужно время и соблюдение рекомендаций, иногда повторные короткие курсы лечения. Я очень далеко не заглядывал, но если после *3* *стадии* сколиоза через год на снимке будет лёгкая волна в пределах* 1* *стадии*, - это осанка или что-то другое?



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Для Алекса: сколиотическая деформация возникает по до сих пор неизвестным причинам (чаще всего), при этом происходит неправильный рост позвонков и их деформация. Если кто-то утверждает, что он может изменить сколиоз, это означает, что специалист владеет способом исправления формы кости. Пусть продемонстрирует свои способности для начала, например, изменив руками форму пальца или уха так, чтобы эффект сохранился пожизненно. К счастью, в подавляющем большинстве случаев прогрессирование сколиотической деформации прекращается самостоятельно, а негрубый сколиоз никак не мешает в течение жизни. Однако в случае быстрого прогрессирования его можно попытаться приостановить с помощью корсетов либо приходится прибегать к хирургии. Операция эффективнее когда выполнена как можно раньше, поскольку грубую деформацию исправить крайне трудно, особенно в старшем возрасте. Таким образом, операция при сколиозе весьма серьезная, но нужна редко. Именно поэтому первостепенное значение имеет наблюдение и оценка риска: вначале мы рассчитываем на то, что прогрессирование сколиоза остановится само. Чаще всего так и происходит, поэтому при небольших деформациях агрессивные действия не нужны. Если врачи видят, что сколиоз прогрессирует и велик риск того, что он будет прогрессировать и дальше, переходят к более активному лечению.
> Большинство шарлатанов злоупотребляют на статистике: они знают, что чаще всего прогрессирование сколиоза останавливается само вне всякой связи с лечением.


_"...сколиотическая деформация возникает по до сих пор неизвестным причинам"_. Доктор, вам, наверное, просто никто не сказал. Причина сколиоза очевидна: разная длина ног. Мы все слегка несимметричны, многие люди, зная, что одна ступня у них немного больше другой, именно по ней выбирают размер обуви. Так вот, у некоторых людей эта асимметрия достигает какого-то критического уровня, после которого неизбежно формируется сколиоз. Это как в архитектуре, если фундамент кривой, то и здание будет наклонным. Представьте себе фигуру человека в виде столба, у которого ноги - опоры. Если одна нога короче другой, столб будет стоять косо. Именно так формируется сколиотическая дуга. При минимальной разнице в длине ног образуется С-образный сколиоз, при большей S-образный. Таким образом, главный виновник рассматриваемой патологии - сила земного притяжения, которая стремится уронить любой предмет, если есть хоть малейшее отклонение от вертикали. "_Если кто-то утверждает, что он может изменить сколиоз, это означает, что специалист владеет способом исправления формы кости. Пусть продемонстрирует свои способности для начала, например, изменив руками форму пальца или уха так, чтобы эффект сохранился пожизненно"._ Бога ради, не требуйте от меня фокусов, медицина не цирк! Пальцы и уши мы предоставим вам для экспериментов, а вот рёбра и позвоночник будем корректировать, используя для этого, в том числе, элементарные законы природы. Для начала следует точно замерить разницу в длине ног и скорректировать её. Теперь сила земного притяжения из врага превращается в нашего союзника, помогая нивелировать любой отклонение от вертикали. "_К счастью, в подавляющем большинстве случаев прогрессирование сколиотической деформации прекращается самостоятельно, а негрубый сколиоз никак не мешает в течение жизни"_. Так вот почему вы всё время призываете наблюдать, а не лечить!  "._..мы рассчитываем на то, что прогрессирование сколиоза остановится само_". Может, проблемка сама рассосётся? А если не рассосётся, то поможет психотерапия - не волнуйтесь, пациенты, _негрубый сколиоз никак не мешает в течение жизни_. Так, что ли? "_Однако в случае быстрого прогрессирования его можно попытаться приостановить с помощью корсетов либо приходится прибегать к хирургии_".  Другими словами, если психотерапия и наблюдение не помогли, то пациента вы сдаёте хирургам. Какова же тогда ваша роль в лечебном процессе? Помогаете надевать корсеты? _Большинство шарлатанов злоупотребляют на статистике: они знают, что чаще всего прогрессирование сколиоза останавливается само вне всякой связи с лечением_. А вы-то от них чем отличаетесь? То же упование на статистику! И в заключение: надо заметить, доктор, вы интересный спорщик. Как только вы перестаёте кого-то цитировать, то сразу попадаете впросак. Достаточно вспомнить феерический фарфоровый чайник, который по-вашему разумению двигаться вокруг Солнца никак не может (например, находясь на Земле-матушке, а?). Теперь вот эти странные пальцы и уши... Просвещённое невежество - самая опасная форма невежества.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (9 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> _"_Причина сколиоза очевидна: разная длина ног. Мы все слегка несимметричны, многие люди, зная, что одна ступня у них немного больше другой, именно по ней выбирают размер обуви. Так вот, у некоторых людей эта асимметрия достигает какого-то критического уровня, после которого неизбежно формируется сколиоз. Это как в архитектуре, если фундамент кривой, то и здание будет наклонным. Представьте себе фигуру человека в виде столба, у которого ноги - опоры. Если одна нога короче другой, столб будет стоять косо. Именно так формируется сколиотическая дуга. При минимальной разнице в длине ног образуется С-образный сколиоз, при большей S-образный. Таким образом, главный виновник рассматриваемой патологии - сила земного притяжения, которая стремится уронить любой предмет, если есть хоть малейшее отклонение от вертикали.


Круто. Напишите об этом в the spine journal, а то мировое медицинское сообщество все копья уже переломало в поисках причины сколиоза. И как об этом никто не догадался?


kowboyx написал(а):


> А вы-то от них чем отличаетесь? То же упование на статистику!


Я говорю правду. И этим подрываю ваш бизнес. Сорри.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Дек 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Круто. Напишите об этом в the spine journal, а то мировое медицинское сообщество все копья уже переломало в поисках причины сколиоза. И как об этом никто не догадался?
> 
> Я говорю правду. И этим подрываю ваш бизнес. Сорри.


Скорее уж свой бизнес подрываете правдой о собственной беспомощности.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (9 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Скорее уж свой бизнес подрываете правдой о собственной беспомощности.


Для меня это не бизнес. Я людям помогаю.
Разговор окончен


----------



## kowboyx (9 Дек 2012)

Корсеты они и без вас наденут! Постарайтесь хоть что-то вынести из нашего разговора. Может и правда, сможете приносить какую-то пользу. А команды мне отдавать - пустое занятие. Я разговор закончу, когда захочу, уважаемый!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2012)

А что говорить.
Снимки давайте.
Много снимков, с волной 1 степени.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Дек 2012)

Для этого нужно время. У меня же нет архива.  К тому же сколиозы занимают мизерный процент моей практики. Так что вам, доктор, придётся подождать. Но у меня сейчас лечится очень интересный юноша с синдромом Марфана и грудным сколиозом. Я постараюсь задокументировать всё рентгенологически (еле заставил его сделать рентген после 6 сеансов, - теперь фиг докажу вам, что мы перешли из 4 степени в 3 . Ну да бог с этим). Случай действительно крайне сложный, тем увлекательнее задача! Вас интересует синдром Марфана?


----------



## YuDTa (9 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> К тому же *сколиозы занимают мизерный процент моей практики*.


Вот те раз!  А как же тысячи исцеленных?  Что-то бухгалтерия у вас не сходится, доктор.
А с Марфаном это вы круто придумали - их можно и до первой степени вытянуть.  А зачем?  Они ж обратно вернутся в исходное состояние, если не закрепить  позвоночник металлом.  Или ваше воздействие меняет природу их соединительной ткани?


----------



## kowboyx (9 Дек 2012)

Уважаемая YuDTa, я бухгалтерию не веду, поэтому в ревизорах не нуждаюсь. Если вы такая умелица насчёт Марфана, поделитесь опытом перевода 4 степени сколиоза в первую, мне было бы интересно.


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Нобелевские премии присуждаются спец. комитетом и заявки на неё не рассматриваются. О каких деформациях позвонков идёт речь? Я, вообще-то, занимаюсь лечением приобретённого сколиоза, а не врождённого (когда имеется клиновидная или иная деформация самих позвонков). Врождённый достаточно редок и погоды не делает. Во всём мире сейчас идёт по сути настоящая эпидемия приобретённого сколиоза, при котором формируется искривление самого позвоночного столба, а не отдельно взятых позвонков.


Клиновидная деформация есть и у приобретенного сколиоза, и вообще, клиновидный позвонок начинает формироваться во всех сколиозах более 20 гр.! Если Вы лечите сколиоз до 20 гр., пожалуйста, лечите, только не забывайте каждые 3 мес. посылать на рентген, в активной фазе роста, и каждые пол года при 4-й степ. Риссера.



kowboyx написал(а):


> Спор практика с теоретиком! Это для вас кубики, я работаю с живыми людьми, для которых вопросы теории несущественны. Ещё раз повторяю, сколиоз лечится терапевтически, выбросите устаревшие теории на помойку. Людям важно, чтобы внешне ничего не было заметно, и это возможно - структурные изменения остаются, их можно видеть на рентгене. Пациентам важно не стесняться раздеться на пляже, а не то, как они выглядят на рентгене!!!


Возможно, если тест Риссера 4 и сколиоз не прогрессирует.


----------



## kowboyx (14 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Клиновидная деформация есть и у приобретенного сколиоза, и вообще, клиновидный позвонок начинает формироваться во всех сколиозах более 20 гр.! Если Вы лечите сколиоз до 20 гр., пожалуйста, лечите, только не забывайте каждые 3 мес. посылать на рентген, в активной фазе роста, и каждые пол года при 4-й степ. Риссера.


Никогда не делю пациентов по градусам, килограммам и т.п. И лечить предпочитаю не снимки, а живых людей. Наличие приобретённой клиновидной деформации отражается в большей степени на снимке, чем на внешнем виде (при соответствующей терапии, естественно!). Люди встречаются, общаются, влюбляются - всё-таки без предъявления рентгенограмм. Или в них есть какой-то сакральный смысл?


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Никогда не делю пациентов по градусам, килограммам и т.п. И лечить предпочитаю не снимки, а живых людей. Наличие приобретённой клиновидной деформации отражается в большей степени на снимке, чем на внешнем виде (при соответствующей терапии, естественно!). Люди встречаются, общаются, влюбляются - всё-таки без предъявления рентгенограмм. Или в них есть какой-то сакральный смысл?


Вот в этом Вы не правы! Если зона Риссера меньше 4, а сколиоз больше 20 гр, а Вы не назначаете корсетолечение, Вы наносите вред! Ранеше Вы этого не знали, а теперь знаете. Т.е. с этого момента уже будете наносить осознанный вред!


----------



## kowboyx (14 Дек 2012)

Корсетами пускай занимаются те специалисты, у которых ничего более действенного нет в арсенале. А мы давали клятву Гиппопотаму (  извините за каламбур)... Вред, да ещё осознанный, вы это серьёзно? Я всё время пытаюсь перевести разговор на людей, а вы всё время о градусах. Мы как будто из разных миров. Зона Риссера, корсетолечение, градусы - это мифотворчество, подмена реального дела его имитацией. Это как в анекдоте, Вам шашечки или ехать?  Поверьте, гораздо важнее взять реального парня, девушку со сколиозом, кучей психологических проблем, болями в спине - взять и превратить в красивого, стройного человека. Распрямить его спину, убрать горб, избавить от болей... И если при этом позвоночник из-за "структурных изменений" распрямится не на все сто, разве это так важно? Пусть будут остаточные изменения, в них, что ли вред? Я просто не вижу предмета спора.


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Описывать лечебный процесс? Ну уж нет! Излагать теорию? С какой стати! Слишком много ворья развелось. А насчёт фото и снимков, пожалуй, верно. Но счастье не в этом, вас кто-то обманул


Оговорилась: методику. Если Ваша цель - это деньги, то честнее начать зарабатывать любым другим способом, кроме лечения сколиоза. Могу и Вас напугать, если нужно. Я знала лично одного экстрасенса, у которого второй ребенок умер от рака, и только тогда он покаялся, перестал лечить, и стал замаливать грехи. Это все гораздо серьезнее, чем Вы думаете. Если Вы обладаете какой-либо уникальной методикой, то сможете описать суть вопроса, и даже учить других докторов, а если "ой, они же тоже лечить начнут"... Это уже совсем как-то странно и наводит на размышления, извините.


----------



## kowboyx (14 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Оговорилась: методику. Если Ваша цель - это деньги, то честнее начать зарабатывать любым другим способом, кроме лечения сколиоза. Могу и Вас напугать, если нужно. Я знала лично одного экстрасенса, у которого второй ребенок умер от рака, и только тогда он покаялся, перестал лечить, и стал замаливать грехи. Это все гораздо серьезнее, чем Вы думаете. Если Вы обладаете какой-либо уникальной методикой, то сможете описать суть вопроса, и даже учить других докторов, а если "ой, они же тоже лечить начнут"... Это уже совсем как-то странно и наводит на размышления, извините.


Ничего нет честнее зарабатывать деньги своим трудом. Тяжким, замечу, трудом. Трудом во благо пациентов. Меня пугать занятие бесперспективное, я не верю ни в бога, ни в чёрта, ни в колдовство (через наш Центр прошла туча колдунов, магов, экстрасенсов, целителей, ясновидящих...). Если человек чист перед своей совестью, ему ничего не страшно.


----------



## kowboyx (15 Дек 2012)

Своё мнение я только что высказал. Корсетолечение применяется и будет применяться до тех пор, пока не появится что-то действительно стоящее. Это неоправданно долгий и трудный путь, тягостный для пациентов и безрадостный для врача. Он не основан на теории, потому что медицина не знает, отчего сколиоз возникает, почему растёт горб. По сути, это метод отчаяния. Даёт какие-то результаты? Прекрасно. Я использовать не буду НИКОГДА, потому что имею свой взгляд на природу сколиоза и основанный на этом метод лечения. Меня и моих пациентов результаты устраивают. А вы как хотите.


----------



## midigma (4 Янв 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Своё мнение я только что высказал. Корсетолечение применяется и будет применяться до тех пор, пока не появится что-то действительно стоящее. Это неоправданно долгий и трудный путь, тягостный для пациентов и безрадостный для врача. Он не основан на теории, потому что медицина не знает, отчего сколиоз возникает, почему растёт горб. По сути, это метод отчаяния. Даёт какие-то результаты? Прекрасно. Я использовать не буду НИКОГДА, потому что имею свой взгляд на природу сколиоза и основанный на этом метод лечения. Меня и моих пациентов результаты устраивают. А вы как хотите.


Добрый день))) Вы работаете и принимаете в Иркутске? как можно попасть к вам на консультацию из Улан-удэ. У моей дочери 12 лет сколиоз.. вероятно из-за укорочения правой ноги. не знаю кости ли разные или натяжение мышц разное. И можно ли вырастить ногу если разность именно в длинне костей?


----------



## kowboyx (4 Янв 2013)

midigma написал(а):


> Добрый день))) Вы работаете и принимаете в Иркутске? как можно попасть к вам на консультацию из Улан-удэ. У моей дочери 12 лет сколиоз.. вероятно из-за укорочения правой ноги. не знаю кости ли разные или натяжение мышц разное. И можно ли вырастить ногу если разность именно в длине костей?


Здравствуйте! Вы пишете очень грамотно. Действительно, причиной сколиоза является разница в длине ног. Но укорочение ног бывает иногда ложным, за счёт асимметричного укорочения мышц спины. Поэтому все замеры нужно проводить только после расслабления этих мышц. В этом случае искомая цифра будет точной, а это принципиально важно для дальнейшего лечения. Тогда более короткую ногу можно будет довести до нормальной длины (если ребёнок не исчерпал резервы роста, т.е. ещё продолжает расти). Так устраняется причина сколиоза, а изменения, которые уже произошли в спинке прекрасно лечатся специальными методами. В итоге должен получиться абсолютно симметричный здоровый ребёнок. Можете приехать на консультацию, я Вам всё покажу наглядно, объясню. Обязательно сфотографируем ребёнка до и после лечения и сделаем контрольные снимки.


----------



## midigma (5 Янв 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> дравствуйте! Вы пишете очень грамотно. Действительно, причиной сколиоза является разница в длине ног. Но укорочение ног бывает иногда ложным, за счёт асимметричного укорочения мышц спины. Поэтому все замеры нужно проводить только после расслабления этих мышц. В этом случае искомая цифра будет точной, а это принципиально важно для дальнейшего лечения. Тогда более короткую ногу можно будет довести до нормальной длины (если ребёнок не исчерпал резервы роста, т.е. ещё продолжает расти). Так устраняется причина сколиоза, а изменения, которые уже произошли в спинке прекрасно лечатся специальными методами. В итоге должен получиться абсолютно симметричный здоровый ребёнок. Можете приехать на консультацию, я Вам всё покажу наглядно, объясню. Обязательно сфотографируем ребёнка до и после лечения и сделаем контрольные снимки.


Спасибо большое за ответ))) а как вас найти? я здесь новичок и не могу найти ваши координаты...


----------



## Пухлячок (22 Фев 2013)

Попробуйте обратиться к доктору Улугбеку Хушназарову.Прошла много врачей ,а сейчас лечусь у него.


----------



## vertebrolog (23 Фев 2013)

Без клиновидного позвонка+обзательная ротация  сколиоза не существует, а существует сколиотическая осанка, которая может быть фиксированной или не фиксированной, вот она и поддаётся лечению. Не путайте эти понятия.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2013)

vertebrolog написал(а):


> Без клиновидного позвонка+обзательная ротация  сколиоза не существует, а существует сколиотическая осанка, которая может быть фиксированной или не фиксированной, вот она и поддаётся лечению. Не путайте эти понятия.


Сколиоз = клиновидный позвонок+ротация-это по определение где Вы взяли?


----------



## vertebrolog (23 Фев 2013)

Это базовые знания ортопедии, как минимум, 30 летней давности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2013)

В каком базовом учебнике написано что диагноз сколиоза ставиться только при наличии клиновидного позвонка и ротации?
А если врозь?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (24 Фев 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В каком базовом учебнике написано что диагноз сколиоза ставиться только при наличии клиновидного позвонка и ротации?
> А если врозь?


Коллега не точно выразился, но мысль понятна и верна. Конечно, термин "клиновидный" здесь не подходит, но основная мысль - если я правильно понял - заключается в том, что сколиоз включает в себя структуральную деформацию, т.е. изменение формы самого позвонка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2013)

*Юмашев* например считает, что сколиоз-это боковое искривление позвоночника с обязательной ротаций тел позвонков. А истинным сколиозом лишь при наличии деформации самого позвоночника, которые сохраняются независимо от нагрузки и положения больного.
Или просто *по БМЭ*-искривление позвоночника во фронтальной плоскости. С выделением структурного и неструктурного сколиоза.
Или *по Ульриху и Мушкину*, где сколиоз-искривление позвоночника во фронтальной плоскости. А сколиотическая болезнь - искривление позвоночника во фронтальной плоскости, как правило прогрессирующее, сопровождающееся структурными изменениями тел позвонков-клиновидностью и торсией.

Или *по википедии:*
_Исторически на постсоветском пространстве сложилось, что термины «сколиоз» и «сколиотическая болезнь» — это разные понятия, обозначающее совершенно разную патологию позвоночника с различным патогенезом. Сколиозом называют любое отклонение позвоночника во фронтальной плоскости, фиксированное или не фиксированное. Сколиотическая болезнь — прогрессирующее диспластическое заболевание растущего позвоночника._
_За пределами бывшего СССР сколиотическую болезнь называют идиопатическим сколиозом или быстропрогрессирующим сколиозом._​​Давайте определимся с определением на этом форуме.


----------



## Фрося (30 Май 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Своё мнение я только что высказал. Корсетолечение применяется и будет применяться до тех пор, пока не появится что-то действительно стоящее. Это неоправданно долгий и трудный путь, тягостный для пациентов и безрадостный для врача. Он не основан на теории, потому что медицина не знает, отчего сколиоз возникает, почему растёт горб. По сути, это метод отчаяния. Даёт какие-то результаты? Прекрасно. Я использовать не буду НИКОГДА, потому что имею свой взгляд на природу сколиоза и основанный на этом метод лечения. Меня и моих пациентов результаты устраивают. А вы как хотите.


Здравствуйте! Как можно с Вами связаться по поводу сколиоза у ребенка 15 лет?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (14 Июн 2013)

Фрося написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Как можно с Вами связаться по поводу сколиоза у ребенка 15 лет?


 
Ребенка пожалейте.


----------



## 9Nat9 (30 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте, мне 24 года, у меня сколиоз 3 степени. По мере возможностей занимаюсь прописанными упражнениями и посещаю бассейн. Результата не видно. Одна надежда-лишь бы дальше не прогрессировал. Спина очень устает, сильный дискомфорт, очень смущает косметический дефект. После рабочего дня сил нет вообще никаких, но все равно стараюсь заниматься. Может ли кто-нибудь помочь?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (30 Авг 2013)

9Nat9 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, мне 24 года, у меня сколиоз 3 степени. По мере возможностей занимаюсь прописанными упражнениями и посещаю бассейн. Результата не видно. Одна надежда-лишь бы дальше не прогрессировал. Спина очень устает, сильный дискомфорт, очень смущает косметический дефект. После рабочего дня сил нет вообще никаких, но все равно стараюсь заниматься. Может ли кто-нибудь помочь?


 
Помочь с чем? Сколиоз в таком возрасте не исправить, даже хирургически это сложно (хотя скорее всего, что не нужно). Так что упражнения, симптоматическое лечение, элементы мануальной, массаж.


----------



## Минченков (5 Сен 2013)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Вы пишете очень грамотно. Действительно, причиной сколиоза является разница в длине ног. Но укорочение ног бывает иногда ложным, за счёт асимметричного укорочения мышц спины. Поэтому все замеры нужно проводить только после расслабления этих мышц. В этом случае искомая цифра будет точной, а это принципиально важно для дальнейшего лечения. Тогда более короткую ногу можно будет довести до нормальной длины (если ребёнок не исчерпал резервы роста, т.е. ещё продолжает расти). Так устраняется причина сколиоза, а изменения, которые уже произошли в спинке прекрасно лечатся специальными методами. В итоге должен получиться абсолютно симметричный здоровый ребёнок. Можете приехать на консультацию, я Вам всё покажу наглядно, объясню. Обязательно сфотографируем ребёнка до и после лечения и сделаем контрольные снимки.


 
Здравствуйте kowboyx.
             У моей дочи , которой скоро 11 лет  глубокая 2я степень сколиоза . Учится в Москве в специализированной, нацеленной на лечение подобных заболеваний, санаторной школе - интернате № 76. В школе на протяжении 4ех лет мы  имеем ЛФК, массаж, бассейн, корсет, наблюдение светил из ЦИТО, лежачее положение во время уроков. Врачей радует отсутствие отрицательной динамики последний год.
             Меня этот результат не удовлетворяет. Понимая, что на большее  этими методами я едва ли могу рассчитывать и беспокоясь о том что годы активного ее  роста уходят , я обращаюсь с просьбой выйти на меня для установления контакта (т.к. ваши контакты недоступны) .


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Сен 2013)

@Минченков, ну мои контакты найти крайне легко.

Но мне не очень понятно - что такое глубокая вторая степень сколиоза и что вас не устраивает, если нет отрицательной динамики?


----------



## Mamba (4 Апр 2018)

@kowboyx,Здравствуйте. У ребёнка 12лет сколиоз 2-3 степени, живем в Иркутске. Как к вам можно обратиться.


----------

